

Ask HN: how should I build my invite beta landing page? - rush-tea

I come from a technical background and have little experience in marketing and internet space.  I am currently working on my startup that is ready to launch within few weeks.<p>I am having difficulties to think about how I am going to launch it. I am thinking of doing a closed beta first and then after few weeks of beta, then open it up.<p>my question is how do I build my landing page? Should I use a free landing page like launchrock.co, prefinery.com, or build my own?<p>I think what I want on my landing page are a space for people to ask for an invite by entering their email address (hence I am mining email) and a login link for people who have credentials to login.  I would then do manual work by sorting email address and manually send invite to the email addresses that are legit (not spam).<p>Would that be enough? Should I use free landing page tools like launchrock? Paid like prefinery? or build my own landing page as it&#x27;s simple enough?<p>Thank you for your input
======
hansy
Landing pages are mostly just a loose proxy for interest in your product. I
wouldn't worry too much about how you get one up, just that you do so. Focus
on messaging more than anything else while making sure the call to action is
readily apparent and easy to act upon.

Good luck. I'd be interested to see what you put up.

